# Hello



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work. Welcome to the microskiff family!


----------



## LowReynolds# (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice looking rig! Had a Gamefisher, but my middle seat went all the way across and had a livewell in it. I don't remember the year of the boat, but I fished out of it from 1990-1995. It had an Evinrude 15 on it and somehow I cracked the transom. I glassed in some extra support and kept fishing. I towed it across the US twice without any extra motor support, not sure if that had something to do with the transom issue. Its something to consider anyways if your going to a 25. Caught Blackfish in Connecticut, Rockfish in Washington, Calico Bass in California and lots of Redfish in Jacksonville, FL out of that boat.. I would probably have invested in an anchor pin set up if they existed when I had the boat. Happy Fishing😀😀!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Cool skiff man! I have a soft spot for tri-hulls given that we have had two of them. Currently have a 1998 15' 3" Avalon center console tri-hull with a 50 Evinrude/Johnson on it & it has been an awesome boat. Gets skinny on the flats, poles decent, & does well in the chop in the bay here in Pensacola for nighttime tarpon fishing.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks great! Welcome! I have a 1978 14' Gamefisher with the same center walk-through. It's in my basement, waiting on me to do what you've done to yours. We've enjoyed many good times on that skiff. Here's a picture of it from 2012. I installed a fixed cast aluminum jack plate, which raised the 15" shaft motor just enough to make it fly right. I found damp wood in the transom when I drilled holes in it, so I dried it out, sealed it, added some aluminum bracing, tied to the rear bench seat, which really stiffened it up. I did that, until I could eventually rebuild the transom with Coosa-board or something like it later. I will take some pictures of the transom bracing for you if interested.


----------



## Bmatt (Sep 16, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Looks great! Welcome! I have a 1978 14' Gamefisher with the same center walk-through. It's in my basement, waiting on me to do what you've done to yours. We've enjoyed many good times on that skiff. Here's a picture of it from 2012. I installed a fixed cast aluminum jack plate, which raised the 15" shaft motor just enough to make it fly right. I found damp wood in the transom when I drilled holes in it, so I dried it out, sealed it, added some aluminum bracing, tied to the rear bench seat, which really stiffened it up. I did that, until I could eventually rebuild the transom with Coosa-board or something like it later. I will take some pictures of the transom bracing for you if interested.
> 
> View attachment 183869


Awesome! Thanks for the pic and info.


----------

